# Airfix models have gone bust



## daishi12 (Aug 31, 2006)

A sad piece of news for all British members who have made up or remember Airfix models..

Airfix crashes and burns | The Register  

I feel a major twinge of nostalgia now.. first kit I ever made up by myself was the series 1 1:72nd scale Spitfire, probably when I was about 7 years old in about 1973....I must have made a couple of hundred planes, tanks and ships over the years, the last one completed was a Tamiya 1:35th scale Alpha Romeo GTV for my father-in-laws Christmas present.

Think I'll have to check round the shops for a couple of Airfix kits to keep the memory alive. (that and a couple of pints should keep me happy for a little while  )


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2006)

In that case I think ill hold on to some of the unmade Airfix kits I have...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2006)

Damn shame.


----------



## Erich (Aug 31, 2006)

well that's the scuttlebutt of sorts. do not be surprised that there maybe a merger going on behind the scenes to revive what is left of the famous plastik firm. Humbrol paints as well has had some serious deficit probs and maybe under the same type of scrutiny ....... hmmmmmmmmm like car manufacteurs


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2006)

Too bad.

I still have a few left and should go dig them up just to see what I have. By recollection, I have the old Lancaster Dam Buster, Cessna Skymaster? FAC (dual pusher and puller props), and some others that I can't recall off the top of my head.

While not the best models, they were certainly the right price at the time for a poor lad making minimum wage slinging pizzas.


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 31, 2006)

Here is the full news

Airfix News No.1


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 1, 2006)

well, i have never really seen a real life airfix kit
it is rare in this country


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2006)

In the 50s and 60s they sold the 1/72nd kits in the US packaged in plastic bags with cardboard top closures with holes for peg displays. They were rock bottom priced and had quite a variety of planes.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 1, 2006)

Twitch said:


> In the 50s and 60s they sold the 1/72nd kits in the US packaged in plastic bags with cardboard top closures with holes for peg displays. They were rock bottom priced and had quite a variety of planes.


 Remember that distinctly as a little kid my first kit came in the bag 1/72 for about $.79 but that was big money for me it was a Gladiator and ever since then I've had a fear of struts in kits


----------



## oldmadbadger (Sep 1, 2006)

no really, i almost did ...

i made my first airfix model when i was 6 years old, 43 years ago, and it helped me through the "difficult years" which is why i saw no females until i was 15 years old ... living in a Siberian labour camp was no picnic, let me tell you, if it wasn't for my dambusters Lanc model I may have turned the other way and joined the navy ...

badger


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

> if it wasn't for my dambusters Lanc model I may have turned the other way and joined the navy ...





but yes that is a shame, best stock up on the lancs now!


----------



## Twitch (Sep 5, 2006)

My 1st Airfix kit was a Bf 109G!!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone here remember the old Revell and Monogram models before they merged?

And the Aurora model's?


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 5, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Anyone here remember the old Revell and Monogram models before they merged?
> 
> And the Aurora model's?


revell and aurora and hawk were scrap but Monogram were always on top til the Japanese started playing in north America


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 6, 2006)

yup, and the Japanese are still alive and kickin, good thing i live near Japan, China and Korea hehehe


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm not surprised, though - the investment they made, over recent years, has been minimal; one kit a year? Not much more than that. And continuing to churn out models which were iffy 30 years ago when I wor a lad, at the same price as the beautifully made, nicely engraved Revell or Italeri ones that have come out recently, well, they're joking. Sooner or later this was going to happen. 

Pity, though, because I always feel a twinge of nostalgia when I see the same boxart 30 years on, when I go to my local model-shop. But modelling is not about nostalgia.


----------



## Clave (Oct 16, 2006)

It's the end of an era


----------

